# Robert Dean tires....



## Larmo63 (Feb 16, 2014)

Does he have the white treadless tires done and are they available?

What is his contact info???? Thanks!


----------



## PhilipJ (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello!
   I purchased a pair of white treadless tires from him at the beginning of the New Year. They are great. I haven't been able to ride on them much due to the snow and ice. 

Please Spring get here soon!






When I get home I can post his contact info. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 16, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...gle-Tube-28-quot-Tires!&highlight=Robert+Dean


----------



## 1898Columbia (Feb 17, 2014)

*Nice bike Phil!*

Beautiful! Can we see the headbadge?  What is it?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2014)

I believe it's a 1900 Iver Johnson...sweet!!!


----------



## Iverider (Feb 17, 2014)

You are correct!!!


----------



## Iverider (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's the badge.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ce-for-dating-IJ-bicycles&p=299717#post299717


----------



## PhilipJ (Feb 17, 2014)

Alan,
   Thanks for posting Robert's contact information.

Yes, my bike is a 1900 Iver Johnson. I really like the look of Robert's white tires on the IJ. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 17, 2014)

PhilipJ said:


> Alan,
> Thanks for posting Robert's contact information.
> 
> Yes, my bike is a 1900 Iver Johnson. I really like the look of Robert's white tires on the IJ.
> ...




You are welcome, Phil. That actually reminded me that I need to order some tires for my 1900 Monarch Chainless from Robert Dean as well.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Feb 18, 2014)

*Very cool*

This bike and badge makes me want an Iver!


----------

